
Glowing plasma created by a high speed jet of water [video] - yincrash
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vTq8oGpqwM&
======
ohiovr
Very interesting experiment. I was wondering if you had tried a sapphire or
diamond crystal target for the stream. The surfaces that you used look smooth,
could it be that as the surface is erroded by the stream it gets rougher and
this roughness impededs the effect? Could the beam be intense enough to marr
diamond or even sapphire?

